# Swiftwater Rescue Course



## justsammer (Apr 16, 2005)

*Swiftwater Rescue Course in Vail Valley*

Two course opportunities:​ *May 30th -31st (Saturday, Sunday) *​ and another course on:​ *June 9th and 10th (Tuesday, Wednesday)*​ 
This is an American Canoe Association (ACA) 2-day Swiftwater Rescue Course, and is designed to teach both river rescue techniques and safe river-running practices in all river craft. It will be catered to the paddling interests and boat types of the participants. Emphasis is on judgment and managing river rescue situations, as well as river rescue techniques that can be performed with a minimum of equipment. Rescuing swimmers and pinned boats will be covered as well. The cost is $215.

Taught by an ACA certified level 5 Advanced Swiftwater Rescue instructor.

Space is limited to eight per class.
To sign up, call 970-688-0319, or send an email to [email protected], ​ and send a $100 deposit to:​ Sammer Elias, PO Box 1749, Leadville, CO 80461​ You are signed up as soon as your deposit is received.
Feel free to call or email with questions, more information on website.​ 
www.sammereliasleadershipandrescue.com ​


----------



## zachary (May 14, 2009)

hey thanks for the information.


----------

